# Kindle Book + CD Tracks



## hessian (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello:

I bought a book off of Amazon that comes with a CD

(http://www.amazon.com/The-Songwriters-Workshop-Melody-ebook/dp/B0035NMEIK/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276404195&sr=1-20)

How do I listen to the CD tracks?!?

Or do I not get that content?

I searched the site, and I read the help from the Kindle guide, but I didn't see anything 

Help!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you can "rip" the CD on your PC to .mp3 files, you can save them to the Kindle and listen to them, though you don't have the sort of control you'd have with a dedicated mp3 player. See http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_exp_mp3?nodeId=200375940#music for more info.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just followed your link to the Kindle book description, and it's not clear to me whether that includes the CD or other media for the music samples. I'd probably contact Customer Service to get a clarification.


----------



## hessian (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep, I think the CD comes with the actual book, but not the Kindle book.  I think I will return this one within 7 days, order the actual book instead.

Gotta love the Amazon return policy-I wouldn't take advantage of it of course, and I gotta say, I love Amazon.  I order tons of stuff, I am even a prime member.


----------

